# Cannot start X. Intel HD graphics Toshiba Satellite NB10t-A



## complexnumber (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi,

I'm having issues getting X working on my Toshiba Satellite NB10t-A notebook. I am running 11.1 RELEASE. The graphics adapter is Intel HD Z36xxx / z37xxx. I have added the following to
/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf


```
Section "Device"
         Identifier "Card0"
         Driver "intel"
         BusID "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection
```

When I run `startx` X crashes. The following is the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log pasted to a pastebin.

http://dpaste.com/1YZY80F

I am kind of stuck and do not know what to do next.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 22, 2017)

What happens if you try to start X without any changes to config files (so letting X sort the whole thing out automatically)?


----------



## complexnumber (Aug 22, 2017)

I get the following in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://dpaste.com/11MP88N


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 22, 2017)

complexnumber said:


> I get the following in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://dpaste.com/11MP88N


Does it actually start or did it simply spit this out without starting at all? It looks to me as if X did detect several aspects of your system. And it even started using VT9 which is the default terminal for X, so I can't help think it did something.

Also: how did you install X?


----------



## complexnumber (Aug 22, 2017)

I installed X using `pkg install xorg`. When I type `startx` the screen goes black then back to the console with error messages found in the log file.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 22, 2017)

Please see http://wiki.FreeBSD.org/Graphics and provide more details of your system.  Intel graphics is problematic as of late with SC vs VT [lowercase] and lines into  /boot/loader.conf  as well as machine-specific [ bios ] workarounds or setups. Also, the forums have details of Intel graphics installs which were problematic but worked in the end.  Maybe search on INTEL and GRAPHICS til a thread that is SOLVED solves the problem? [ posting not as an expert but just trying to relate most of
what I understand about possible solutions ]


----------



## complexnumber (Aug 22, 2017)

I really do not find `RTFM` posts helpful. I have supplied the model of computer, the FreeBSD version I am running and log file output. I have spent a good couple of hours interrogating google as well as looking at forums. You haven't even commented on the output of the log files I posted.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 22, 2017)

complexnumber said:


> ```
> Section "Device"
> Identifier "Card0"
> Driver "intel"
> ...



For one thing, you're specifying "Identifier Card0" in the Device section. Try this:


```
Section "Device"
         Identifier     "Device0"
         Driver         "intel"
         VendorName     "Intel"
EndSection
```

It may take Intel Corporation as vendor.

I don't see where anyone told you to RTFM, they're trying to assist you as, as am I.

Edit: After my own research I find I may be mistaken:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/61579/


----------

